# New customer- "First Run"



## gss1537 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just switched from Dish to DirecTV and learning the terminology and ins and outs of the DVR and MRV. What does "First Run" actually mean when trying to set up a Series to record? 

Dish Network always skipped over episodes that were not new but looking at the DirecTV guide info., shows that are actually new do not show the word "new".


Will I have to go in and delete recordings or does DirecTV DVR actually recognize if a show is New?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

gss1537 said:


> Just switched from Dish to DirecTV and learning the terminology and ins and outs of the DVR and MRV. What does "First Run" actually mean when trying to set up a Series to record?
> 
> Dish Network always skipped over episodes that were not new but looking at the DirecTV guide info., shows that are actually new do not show the word "new".
> 
> Will I have to go in and delete recordings or does DirecTV DVR actually recognize if a show is New?


First run refers to a new never aired beforer show. You can look at the show air date that almost everyting has if you choose more info on the title itself.

A "repeat" is just that, a repeat of an already aired show....


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

Selecting the First Run is supposed to make the DVR record only episodes that are first being aired, not repeats. This is largely dependent on the guide data that the programmer provides for the show though. If it has a generic entry for the guide date, it will either completely miss it, or record multiple showings of the same thing. In general it works very well since programmers are pretty good at putting correct info in for guide data.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

gss1537 said:


> Just switched from Dish to DirecTV and learning the terminology and ins and outs of the DVR and MRV. What does "First Run" actually mean when trying to set up a Series to record?
> 
> Dish Network always skipped over episodes that were not new but looking at the DirecTV guide info., shows that are actually new do not show the word "new".
> 
> Will I have to go in and delete recordings or does DirecTV DVR actually recognize if a show is New?


It all depends on how accurate the guide data is. Sometimes it's accurate, sometimes it's not (The Daily Show comes to mind immediately). "First Run" means new, as in not a repeat.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind is that there is actually a flag that the guide data provider uses. If the guide data does not have this flag checked, the show will not be considered First Run. DirecTV has no ability to do anything with this flag except to see if it is checked or not. That is how they determine if a show is First Run or not.

Unfortunately, due to bad guide data, it does occur where the flag is not checked when it should be and vice versa.

- Merg


----------



## gss1537 (Aug 23, 2010)

Does the guide info. get downloaded overnight to the receivers? My "To Do" list just shows alot of episodes to be recorded. I will look closer tonight at the "more info" with some programs wile trying to learn the nuances of D*. 

I'm just trying to make sure I don't miss Glee......haha j/k


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Guide data is downloaded in the background when the receiver (or for DVRs, when one of the tuners) isn't in use.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gss1537 said:


> Does the guide info. get downloaded overnight to the receivers? My "To Do" list just shows alot of episodes to be recorded. I will look closer tonight at the "more info" with some programs wile trying to learn the nuances of D*.
> 
> I'm just trying to make sure I don't miss Glee......haha j/k


When shows are still over a week out, it is possible that the descriptions of those shows will be the generic. However, if the info is updated and it turns out that the show should/should not be recorded, your ToDo List will be updated accordingly.

BTW, Glee has recorded without issue for me.

- Merg


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

As mentioned above, the guide data is "usually" pretty good, but it does have it's issues with First runs vs Repeated at times. 

My suggestion is to check your ToDo list every few days or before a critical show is supposed to be recorded to make sure it is on the ToDo list.


----------

